# (Nudity) Yes dear, no dear..........



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

3 bags full dear........ Do you think he dare say anything else? 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

thanks?


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

John C said:


> thanks?


LOL


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

"Excuse me excuse me but thats not your dogs lead"


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

really lovin her shoes.... oh and her tits


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> really lovin her shoes.... oh and her tits


I agree :!:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Me too, though i am not that fussed on her shoes!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm loving that sun lounger. Am I missing something!


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Just wondering why he's trying t cover his nipples up?!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I think he must be shy or something!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Someone swapped the baby oil for glue!! :lol:


----------

